# Just wondering if you know or have seen this girl Candice form columbus ohio



## stanktank (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone on this forum knows Candice, she's got a dog named marley, last i heard she was leaving Columbus Ohio, headed west. When i last talked to her she was hitching, could've started hopping too. i dunno. Her old roommate just called me a told me she's got a missing person's report filed for her in California. I got worried and decided to see if anyone STPers knew her and/or her whereabouts. I'm not sure if she was on this site or not. Anway, any info is helpful. thanks.


----------



## Eviscerate (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm sure this is absolutely impossible but i know a person called candice who has a dog called marley and a missing person report filed for her in cali and last i saw she was hitching around New Zealand. I seriously doubt its her but the coincidence amazed me.


----------



## stanktank (Oct 20, 2010)

That is incredibly bizarre. Seriously that's a mind fuck. Does she have Shortish pink hair? Hahaha. Thanks for the response man.


----------



## menu (Oct 20, 2010)

a runaway?


----------



## stanktank (Oct 20, 2010)

No. She's not a runaway. she's just a traveler friend of mine. According to this site they found some of her shit on a train in Chico. 

CA CA - Candice Porter, 23, from Roseville, items found in Chico - 10 October 2010 - Websleuths Crime Sleuthing Community

I didn't know if she was travelling with some one or not. Being that they only found a wallet and something else, she's probably fine and just dropped her shit when she hopped off. At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## readyg (Nov 3, 2010)

I stayed with her and Kristin in Columbus, I'm guessing you're right about her just losing her shit.


----------

